# Low Blood Pressure



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

I have noticed that after about three hours of taking my thyroid pill I start getting lightheaded, dizzy and short on breath. I take my blood pressure and the top number is usually in the 80's or 90's. the bottom number is usually in the 70's or 80's. My TSH is very low, my t3 is high, and my t4 is on the low side. I don't know if I am hypo or hyper. I am taking Erfa thyroid 60 mg with a small amount of Synthroid 25 mcg in the morning. I just started the Synthroid yesterday. In the afternoon I take 30 mg of Erfa and yesterday about an hour after I took it, I noticed a drop in blood pressure also it was 86/72. My pulse is also very high in the morning and the later it gets in the day it is not as bad. Does anyone else have this happen? Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kaylasly said:


> I have noticed that after about three hours of taking my thyroid pill I start getting lightheaded, dizzy and short on breath. I take my blood pressure and the top number is usually in the 80's or 90's. the bottom number is usually in the 70's or 80's. My TSH is very low, my t3 is high, and my t4 is on the low side. I don't know if I am hypo or hyper. I am taking Erfa thyroid 60 mg with a small amount of Synthroid 25 mcg in the morning. I just started the Synthroid yesterday. In the afternoon I take 30 mg of Erfa and yesterday about an hour after I took it, I noticed a drop in blood pressure also it was 86/72. My pulse is also very high in the morning and the later it gets in the day it is not as bad. Does anyone else have this happen? Does anyone have any suggestions?


Based on your last Free T3 test that you posted; you are way hyper and while I am not a doctor, I have suggested that perhaps you are over medicated.

Come Monday,I think you should call your doctor and let him/her know this about your BP and other symptoms. I would also ask why it is okay for your Free T3 to be "over" the top of the range.

I will be worried for you all weekend. Please stay in touch. You know the signs of thyrotoxicosis for we have talked about it in previous posts. Take care of yourself and if you feel you should, get to the ER.

Sending worried hugs,


----------



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

Is low blood pressure a symptom of hyper too? I don't think Erfa is for me.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kaylasly said:


> Is low blood pressure a symptom of hyper too? I don't think Erfa is for me.


Endocrine problems. An underactive thyroid (hypothyroidism) or overactive thyroid (hyperthyroidism) can cause low blood pressure. In addition, other conditions, such as adrenal insufficiency (Addison's disease), low blood sugar (hypoglycemia) and, in some cases, diabetes, can trigger low blood pressure.

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/low-blood-pressure/DS00590/DSECTION=causes

See how the symptoms don't hold true and can over lap?


----------

